# Was tun gegen Elektroschocks am Arbeitsplatz?



## Davatar (19. Januar 2010)

Kleine Vorgeschichte:
Zu meinen Teenagerzeiten ging ich an ne Schule, die komplett mit Teppichen ausgelegt war. Das Gebäude war uralt, muss irgendwann in den 20er, 30er Jahren gebaut worden sein, wenn nicht sogar früher. Die Eingangstüren waren aus soner Art Stahl-Kupfer-Gemisch oder sowas, auf jeden Fall aus Metall. Jeden einzelnen Tag passierte es mir beim Berühren einer solchen Tür, dass es mir nen gewaltigen Schlag durch die statische Aufladung gab, die vermutlich von den Teppichen verursacht wurden. Einmal war der Schlag so heftig, dass es mich umgehauen hat. Sowas hab ich sonst nie erlebt ausser in dieser Schule. Wie dem auch sei, nach ein paar Monaten gewöhnte sich wohl mein Körper dran, denn es gab mir zum Rest der Schulzeit dort keine Schläge mehr.

Ich arbeite jetzt seit ca eineinhalb Jahren in nem Büro, das komplett mit Laminat ausgelegt ist. Es hat hier keinen einzigen Teppich, dennoch, aus irgendwelchen mir komplett unverständlichen Gründen passierts mir regelmässig, dass ich irgendwas berühre (vor ca 5 Minuten wars das Computergehäuse) und ich mir nen Schlag einfangen muss. Das sind zwar nur so kleine Schlägelchen, aber es nervt trotzdem gewaltig. Scheinbar kann sich mein Körper hier nicht dran gewöhnen, denn auch nach eineinhalb Jahren ist das immernoch regelmässig so. Ich hab schon die Schuhe gewechselt und mich ohne Pulli (also im T-Shirt) durchs Büro bewegt, aber geholfen hat das nix. Hat irgendjemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Ich wunder mich vor allem drüber, dass ich mich durch Laminat statisch aufladen kann.
Nicht dass Ihr jetzt denkt ich sei anfällig für sowas, denn sonst passiert mir das eigentlich nie, aber hier im Büro aus irgendwelchen Gründen ständig...

Ideen, Vorschläge?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

Hab bissl geggogelt:
Das Laminat besteht aus Holz. Jedoch ist der Oberlack Kunststoff. Und wenn der Laminat sehr billig ist kann es zu stromschlägen kommen.
Dass der eine mehr Schläge als der andere bekommt müsste an den Klamotten-Polyesteranteilen oder natürlich den Fußsohlen der Schuhe oder Hauspatschen liegen (also Kunststoff). Vielleicht gefallen dem Laminatboden auch längere Haare, in die er dann die Elektritzität besser absetzen kann. 

VIelleicht probiert ihr mal Papyrus, das ist die Zimmerpflanze, die extrem viel Wasser verdunstet. Wenn ich irgendwo einen Platz frei bekomme, stelle ich mir auch noch einen auf. Das ist diese Palme, wo man das Wasser stehen lässt im Topf. Ich finde sie eigentlich sehr schön, aber muß mir erst platztechnisch was überlegen. Dann habe ich noch so einen Ionisatorgerät, dass macht die Luft schwerer und reichert sie mit negaiven Ionen an, möglicherweise bringt das schwereren Staub. Aber ich glaube mein Gerät ist zu schwach für meinen Raum. 

Quelle:
http://www.wer-weiss...cle1920639.html
Luftbefeuchter wäre laut dem ein Tipp und auf keinen Fall Katzen im Büro haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Manowar (19. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Pulli und den Schuhen war schon der richtige Anlauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Stromschläge kommen nur durch Reibung zustande.
Also probiers auch mal mit anderen Unterhosen *g*

Oder du packst regelmäßig an nen Heizkörper oder irgendwas metallisches,was geerdet ist, dann gleichst du deinen "Stromhaushalt" immer aus (was mich aber mehr nerven würde *g*)
Trockene Luft ist da nicht vorteilhaft.


----------



## Ykon (19. Januar 2010)

Mich würds interessieren, ob es bei deinen Arbeitskollegen auch so aussieht. Kriegen die auch regelmäßig einen Schock?

Wenn nicht, würd ich mich an die Tipps der Nach- und Vorposter halten, denn ich hab da keien Ahnung von. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Davatar,

Erst musste ich schmunzeln, weil ich weiß, dass sich das nich toll anfühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, der Fachbegriff für diese "Elektroschocks" heißt ESD (electrostatic discharge), welche eine große Rolle in der Electro-Industrie spielt. eigentlich sollte man sogar bei jeder Hantierung im Computer ein geerdetes ESD-Band (wie eine Armbanduhr mit einem Kabel) anlegen, um die duch solche Entladungen entstehenden Schäden zu vermeiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche bänder gibt es auch für das Schuhwerk, sodass dein Körper stets geerdet ist und nicht durch Gummisolen "isoliert" ist. Achte auf das ESD-Logo. Es gibt auch spezielle ESD-Schuhe/Birkenstock usw. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit bringt nicht wirklich viel. Wenn überhaupt, müsste diese Luft mit zusätzlichen Ionen angereichert werden (wer in Physik aufgepasst hat, weiß warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Es gibt eigene Geräte für diese Zwecke.

// Wollte noch was schreiben: ein Mensch kann sich auf einem Bürosessel mit Rollen mit bis zu 20.000V "aufladen". Spürbar sind solche Entladungen ab 3.000V und Schäden bei elektronischen Bauteielen könnens chon ab 100V entstehen!


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn du viele Elektroshocks bekommst, dann such die Ursache der Reibung heraus. Auch wenn nur in nem Hamd zur Arbeit gehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DIe Ursache ist entscheidend. Wenn alles nichts hilfst, also BArfuß rumlaufen etc, würde ich mich an einen Spezialisten, d.h. Hausarzt, wenden.


----------



## Ogil (19. Januar 2010)

Genau was Ennia schon sagt. Wenn Du wirklich arge Probleme da hast besorg Dir ein paar ESD-Schuhe. Die gibt es nicht nur in der Birkenstock-Variante (ok - die unter meinem Schreibtisch sind diese Variante), sondern auch als ganz normal aussehende Schuhe. Damit bist Du dann geerdet und "blitzt" nicht mehr rum...


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Besorg dir so eins
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/japanfan/9de7/

Gibts sicher auch in Deutschland irgendwo.


----------



## Manowar (19. Januar 2010)

Könnte nicht eigentlich auch ein Magnet reichen?
Dadurch müsste man doch auch einen "Ausgleich" finden?


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich schon, wie geschrieben, eigentlich.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

Hör einfach auf deine Arbeitskolleginen zu belästigen dann packen die auch wieder den Elektroschocker weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich grad, obs schon reicht, wenn man ne LED anfasst. Oder obs die grad grilliert... bzw. was für nen Widerstand da man wohl dranlöten muss.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich mag diese kleinen Stromschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finger ausstreck - kleinen Bruder am Hals anfassen - ZAPP! 

Einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (20. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad, obs schon reicht, wenn man ne LED anfasst. Oder obs die grad grilliert... bzw. was für nen Widerstand da man wohl dranlöten muss.




Ein Mensch hat eine Eigenkapazität von ca. 150 pF, das sind 0,000 000 000 001 As/V. Zum Vergleich: Eine 25W Glühbirne durchfließen 0,114 As bei 220V.
Die Elektrostatische Aufladung kann man übrigens mit einem Feldmeter messen. Is ziemlich witzig, mit so einem Ding in der Hand auf nem Bürosessel rumzufahren ^^

Zu der Idee mit dem Magneten: Wo soll denn die Energie hin, wenn ich einen Magneten anfasse? Wie schon gesagt, ich muss meinen Körper erden, um ihn zu entladen.


----------



## Winipek (20. Januar 2010)

Also, wenn ich mal grade so eine geladene Zeit durchmache, dann hau ich zwischen durch immer mal auf was metallenes, Türklinke oder ähnliches. 

Dadurch bleibt mir zwar der kleine Schlag nicht erspart aber dadurch das ich vom Hauen einen grossen bekomm merk ich den kleinen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2010)

Ideen gibts ja diverse hier, mal schaun ob ich darunter was Passendes finde. Extra geerdete Schuhe zu kaufen ist mir dann doch irgendwie ein Spürchen zuviel ^^ und soo tragisch ist das auch nicht, dass ich dauernd nen Schlag abbekomm. Hier sind die wenigstens in nem vernünftigen Rahmen, so dass sie nur stören.
Das Armband zum erden kenn ich, so eins hab ich zu Hause und benutz ich auch immer wenn ich meine Kiste öffne. Das gabs zur Ausbildung früher mal gratis dazu, zusammen mit nem PC-Werkzeugset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seltsam find ich halt vor allem, dass diese Schläge fast nur ich abbekomm. Die Kollegen haben sowas zwar auch hin und wieder mal, aber bei denen ist das wirklich nur selten, bei mir hingegen passiert das sicher jeden zweiten Tag und an Hochleistungstagen (wie auch immer sich diese definieren) mehrmals am Tag.

Aber naja... mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Du gehst das falsch an. Du überlegst was DU machen kannst damit du keine Elektroschocks mehr bekommst. 

Hier der richtige Weg: Du gehst jeden Morgen wie gewohnt zur arbeit. Du versuchst dich absichtlich so stark aufzuladen wie möglich, gehst fröhlich in das Büro deines Chefs und drückst ihm die Hand zur begrüßung. Das machst du solange, jeden morgen, bis dein Chef freiwillig den Bodenbelag ändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (20. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Seltsam find ich halt vor allem, dass diese Schläge fast nur ich abbekomm. Die Kollegen haben sowas zwar auch hin und wieder mal, aber bei denen ist das wirklich nur selten, bei mir hingegen passiert das sicher jeden zweiten Tag und an Hochleistungstagen (wie auch immer sich diese definieren) mehrmals am Tag.


Naja - das kommt halt vor allem auf die Schuhe an bzw. aufs Material der Sohle. Ein paar Sneakers mit Gummisohle sorgen sicher fuer mehr Aufladung als ein paar "edle" Lederschuhe (eventuell gar mit Leder-Sohle).


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Du gehst das falsch an. Du überlegst was DU machen kannst damit du keine Elektroschocks mehr bekommst.
> 
> Hier der richtige Weg: Du gehst jeden Morgen wie gewohnt zur arbeit. Du versuchst dich absichtlich so stark aufzuladen wie möglich, gehst fröhlich in das Büro deines Chefs und drückst ihm die Hand zur begrüßung. Das machst du solange, jeden morgen, bis dein Chef freiwillig den Bodenbelag ändert
> 
> ...


Wär ne Überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - das kommt halt vor allem auf die Schuhe an bzw. aufs Material der Sohle. Ein paar Sneakers mit Gummisohle sorgen sicher fuer mehr Aufladung als ein paar "edle" Lederschuhe (eventuell gar mit Leder-Sohle).


Ich trage die selben Lederschuhe wie jeder andere auch hier, also natürlich nicht die selben, aber von der selben Qualität und dem selben Material.


----------



## Reo_MC (21. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem "auf-Metall-hauen" ist schon ne gute Idee. Hat bei mir auch geklappt.



Btw ihr habt eure Schuhe verglichen? Oo


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

auf bundeswehrstiefeln steht antistatisch drauf^^ hab mit denen auch in stunden linoliumgelaufe nie nen schlag bekommen


----------



## Raveneye (22. Januar 2010)

Es reicht völlig aus wenn du mit der flachen Hand kurz über die Wand streichst, also am Mauerwerk. Du musst nicht extra kabel kaufen oder dir einen metall gegenstand suchen da die statische Aufladung nicht so gross ist.

Machen die Jungs die in den Kraftwerken arbeiten auch so.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn andere Kollegen weniger Probleme mit den Entladungen haben müssen sie sich offenbar weniger reiben. Kann es sein das auf der Arbeit besonders viel an dir, oder gar anderen Personen reibst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Spaß beiseite, eventuell schubbelst du einfach mehr auf deinem Stuhl rum, oder hast Kleidung die zum Aufladen besser geeignet ist. Man kennt das ja z.B. von Wollpullis.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. Januar 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Aber Spaß beiseite, eventuell schubbelst du einfach mehr auf deinem Stuhl rum, oder hast Kleidung die zum Aufladen besser geeignet ist. Man kennt das ja z.B. von Wollpullis.





> Ich hab schon die Schuhe gewechselt und mich ohne Pulli (also im T-Shirt) durchs Büro bewegt, aber geholfen hat das nix.



?


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn andere Kollegen weniger Probleme mit den Entladungen haben müssen sie sich offenbar weniger reiben. Kann es sein das auf der Arbeit besonders viel an dir, oder gar anderen Personen reibst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir fallen grad ausnahmslos Sprüche ein, durch die ich mich selbst failen würde, also lass ich das besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Reo_MC schrieb:


> Btw ihr habt eure Schuhe verglichen? Oo


Ach komm, Ihr habt hier zT Vorstellungen ^^ Das sieht man den Schuhen doch an, ob die aus dem selben Material sind oder nicht. Ausserdem kennt man ja den Charakter seiner Mitarbeiter und kann mehr oder weniger einschätzen, ob sie wert auf qualitativ hochwertige Schuhe legen oder nicht. Wir hatten sogar mal ein Gespräch über Schuhe bei Mittagessen, fällt mir grad ein o_O ...aber das wurde von unserer Sekretärin eingeleitet, da kann ich nix für :joker:


----------

